# [b]Angelruten Wandhalterung[/b]



## rainer1962 (5. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Rutenhalterungen, an denen ich meine montierten Ruten (Steck-Telekop) im "Angelkeller" zum aufbewahren an die Wand hängen kann. Zur Zeit benutze ich "Besenhalter" die sind aus Metall und von daher nicht gerade pfleglich zum Blank und zur Schnur. Ich möchte die Ruten vertikal an die Wand hängen
Grüße
Rainer


----------



## karpfenwuerger (6. November 2004)

*AW: Angelruten Wandhalterung*

Sieh mal bei Gerlinger nach:
Best. Nr. K4902 000
Best. Nr. S2026 000
Best. Nr. F1011 082
Hier wäre noch ein Rutenständer für 24 Ruten:
Best. Nr. S0011 101


MfG


----------



## Anglerbalu (11. November 2004)

*AW: Angelruten Wandhalterung*

Hi,
ich hab auch Besenhalter....meine sind PERFEKT, die sind aus Metall, aber die haben an den Halterungen so Gummiüberzüge....was willste mit so nem teuren schwachsinn(gerlinger)....wenn du sie im Baumarkt für 3-4 € bekommst....musst die einfach nur mal umgucken....


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angelruten Wandhalterung*

Ich benutze sog. Regalbodenhalter. 

Die Abstände kannst du ganz einfach so wählen wie du sei brauchst.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angelruten Wandhalterung*



			
				Anglerbalu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab auch Besenhalter....meine sind PERFEKT, die sind aus Metall, aber die haben an den Halterungen so Gummiüberzüge....was willste mit so nem teuren schwachsinn(gerlinger)....wenn du sie im Baumarkt für 3-4 € bekommst....musst die einfach nur mal umgucken....




Die sind bei Gerlinger für mehrere Ruten, und alle unter 10 Euro


----------



## sfcdo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Angelruten Wandhalterung*

Kurtz uber dem Boden eine Dachlatte mit Winkeln auf die Wand dübeln (die breite Seite der Latte dient als Abstellfläche). Entsprechend den Rutenlängen darüber eine oder mehrere Dachlatten mit der breiten Seite auf die Wand dübeln. Auf die diese Dachlatten eine Seite vom Klettband drauftackern (kein Doppelklebeband nehmen). Aus der anderen Seite des Klettbands schneidest Du entsprechend der Dicke der Ruten Stücke und klettest die Ruten fest. Hält 100%.
 Bewahre alle meine Ruten so in einem umgebauten Schrank auf.
 Gruß
 sfcdo


----------

